# new type of canner?



## MontanaHansson (May 30, 2017)

Can you folks give your opinion on this little canner? It looks simple to use and being that I'm disabled right now it looks like it might be something to look into.








Presto Precise® Digital Pressure Canner


Finally, an electric canner that safely processes low-acid foods.




www.gopresto.com


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

prestos been around canning for generations , i say that it's a good product . even though this is the first i'v seen it


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

An electronic canner? I'm sure it'll work fine, until it doesn't. I'll stick with jigglers; they regulate just fine, and won't break just when you need them.


----------



## melmarsh (Mar 19, 2015)

Very cool! This looks pretty handy, actually!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Meeting the USDA guidelines is questionable. 





Why Electric Pressure Cookers Are Not Pressure Canners


Electric Programmable Pressure Cookers, such as the "Instant Pot, are being used for small batch pressure canning. This fact sheet explains research showing why this is a food safety hazard, with a high risk of producing home canned foods that could develop the deadly botulism toxin. Other...




extension.usu.edu







usda guidelines on electric pressure canners - Google Search


----------



## R.Burgundy (Jan 26, 2021)

It's smaller than the old school Presto we bought for around $100. 
This handles 8 pints or 5 quarts. Ours will do 16 pints or 7 quarts. 
I'd assume that you can just push a button and walk away? 
That seems very convenient considering that the old type needs to be babysat. 
But the old models will work so long as you can put heat under them. No reliance upon electricity or electronics. 
Makes me want to own both!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

po boy said:


> Meeting the USDA guidelines is questionable.


Since this isn't a multi-cooker it doesn't fall under multi-cooker guidelines. According to the Presto site it is USDA approved for canning.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Since this isn't a multi-cooker it doesn't fall under multi-cooker guidelines. According to the Presto site it is USDA approved for canning.


Multi-cooker or not, it uses the same method:

1. Thermal process canning work relates the temperatures in the jars to the temperature inside the canner throughout the processing. No USDA thermal process work has been done with jars inside an electric pressure cooker, tracking the actual temperatures inside the jars throughout the process. It is ultimately the temperature and heat distribution inside the jars that matters for the destruction of microorganism in the food product. The position of jars in the canner and flow of steam around them also impacts the temperature in the jars. For example, there would be expected differences in jars piled together on their sides from those standing upright on the canner base. 

They give an exception for the Ball electric Canner but it's only for the food you normally water bath can. You can water bath can in any container large enough to cover the jars with water.


----------



## BeagleMommy (May 21, 2008)

Many people have been using the Nesco/Chard/Carey electric pressure canner for several years. Everyone who has one seems to love them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

po boy, the manual has the USDA seal of approval on it. The USDA website gives the exception of the Ball electric pressure canner which is a dedicated canner and not used for cooking.



https://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/nchfp/factsheets/electric_cookers.html



BUT, I cannot find anything other than the USDA seal in the manual that says it really is USDA approved. The instructions for the Presto say it is for canning only, not to be used for cooking.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

That looks really interesting! Wish it was not so expensive...


SBJ


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

For me it's another expensive piece of equipment I need to find storage for. But they work fine.

Jeff


----------



## Moni (Jul 22, 2021)

MontanaHansson said:


> Can you folks give your opinion on this little canner? It looks simple to use and being that I'm disabled right now it looks like it might be something to look into.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one and love it. My grandparents canned and I was about to buy the regular water bath pot and a pressure canner when I heard about this one so I checked it out and I'm glass I did. It's super easy to use, basically does all the work for you, tells you when it's ready for the next step, etc.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Like said..... A lot of.... Most of countertop hot pot, fast cookers are NOT pressure canners... 

Sweetie did a lot of research to find the Carey is listed to be a qualified pressure canner... There may be other brands now that will process safely, but the Carey is excellent at the things she has used it for... 
The Carey has worked very well for us..
Our 5 cents of experience..


----------

